# Crap Tips



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

I have realized almost nobody tips. Its like 5 percent. I have discontinued tipping people as a result unless I presume they might tip themselves. Also why does U/L take a percentage of the ride? what are they doing more for a short ride versus a longer ride? Lets say I go 2 miles on one trip and 2000 on another. what exactly does U/L do for those extra 1998 miles? Why do they skim and then blame their losses on drivers? Ill trade the promos in for a flat rate base fee of 1.50 per ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dannyg1 said:


> I have realized almost nobody tips. Its like 5 percent. I have discontinued tipping people as a result unless I presume they might tip themselves. Also why does U/L take a percentage of the ride? what are they doing more for a short ride versus a longer ride? Lets say I go 2 miles on one trip and 2000 on another. what exactly does U/L do for those extra 1998 miles? Why do they skim and then blame their losses on drivers? Ill trade the promos in for a flat rate base fee of 1.50 per ride.


Delivering Pizza only 5 % DONT TIP.

I GET 37 CENTS A MILE.
EVERY MILE.
I GET PAID HOURLY.

I HAVE 1 CUSTOMER WHO TIPS $20.00 every week .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Got a 25ish female Asian today. She asked me if I make big money. I said, "Hell no, and nobody tips. Gas going up, insurance up. No big money."
She said, "Asians don't tip because is it not our custom."
I said, "When I go to foreign countries I learn a little about THEIR customs."
"You do?"
"Yes," says I "It is only good manners to learn the customs of your host."
"And it is custom here to tip?"
"Yes, and now that you know -- you will tip me now, right?"
Blank stare. Deer in headlights.

Guess what .... NO TIP.
LoL

It's an excuse. Asians don't tip because THEY CHEAP. 

The only Asians that tip are the girls that work at the massage parlors, and they BETTER tip me, or I stop tipping them.


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

Yep only 5% tip!!!
It's a HUGE problem but most drivers don't get it yet...

Uber doesn't give us anything to actually help us more than themselves. 

They gave us tipping in app but did several other things this year that resulted in losses of earnings.

They added in app tipping because Lyft was reporting that their drivers made more because of it.

They added in app tipping because soon they will cut rates again but taking away surges and you will need tips to survive over a long period of time.

They added in app tipping because gas prices will rise but our per mile will be decreasing still.

**** Uber


----------



## Blossom_World (Nov 27, 2017)

I’m surprised people don’t tip more. 

I’d feel weird if I didn’t tip... it shows a lack of appreciation and that yes, you’re being cheap! For me, that’s like family members who act like you work at the Hilton, when it’s really a nursing home, and get pissed off that you didn’t devote your entire attention to their family member, because you only have 26 other people to care for. Being a nurse, I know what it feels like to not be appreciated...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Blossom_World said:


> I'm surprised people don't tip more.
> 
> I'd feel weird if I didn't tip... it shows a lack of appreciation and that yes, you're being cheap! For me, that's like family members who act like you work at the Hilton, when it's really a nursing home, and get pissed off that you didn't devote your entire attention to their family member, because you only have 26 other people to care for. Being a nurse, I know what it feels like to not be appreciated...


Nurses get paid. A lot.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Got a 25ish female Asian today. She asked me if I make big money. I said, "Hell no, and nobody tips. Gas going up, insurance up. No big money."
> She said, "Asians don't tip because is it not our custom."
> I said, "When I go to foreign countries I learn a little about THEIR customs."
> "You do?"
> ...


I'm suprised you didn't get one starred for that, you $(%**.

That's just rude,

Take it like a man when you get stiffed on the tip and shut your trap.

very poor customer service.

Your supposed to complain on twitter about not getting any tips.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Does everyone on UP blackout drunk every night so when they come and post they just post the same thing as yesterday without realizing it?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm suprised you didn't get one starred for that, you $(%**.
> 
> That's just rude,
> 
> ...


Yes, I am rude - to rude people.
I am nice - to nice people.
I am violent - to violent people.
I allow people to choose the guy they want to deal with.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Does everyone on UP blackout drunk every night so when they come and post they just post the same thing as yesterday without realizing it?


No.
But if i did
I may still be driving uber full time
Instead of doing something that PAYS !


----------

